# Best BIG cigars



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I've recently been in to large cigars. The kind of cigars I can light up after lunch on a sunny weekend afternoon and smoke until dinner. Ok, maybe not that long, but you get the idea. Maybe it's a reaction to knowing my sunny cigar days are numbered in WA. Lol. Sure you can light up two robustos, but there is something satisfying about lighting up something you know is going to require you to sit down and relax for a few hours. 

So, for those that enjoy a nice, looong smoke, what are your favorites? I've been smoking some anejo 49s that have been great. PAM A was good - 8 x 50 Need to go get a tat rc233. What else should I target?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R no 7 Maduro. 7x58

Good luck.

That tat's a dowel of crap.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

lol. dowel of crap. maybe i should rethink my $20.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WTG Russ...now you are finding Nirvana on the bigger cigars...Churchills and up! I like a bigger cigar for the reasons you gave and a bigger cigar once into it provides that longer "sweet spot" of enjoyment rather than lighting up another Robusto and going thru the first or second inch to get to the ripe part of the cigar. For me a Churchill provides a longer smoking enjoyment and is balanced in flavor with the wrapper and filler. Toros and Double Coronas are nice too but the Churchill has my heart.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I would.

How anyone can sit around tasting the same stupid flavor for 3-1/2hrs is beyond me.

If Im gonna invest that kinda time, I want change and complexity. 

If you wanna burn up some money, get an Opus A. That's an afternoon of sheer Nirvana.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn you, Gary, for posting at the same time as me and using "Nirvana".

Wanker.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I really like the Camacho Triple Maduro for many hours of enjoyment. There are some petty big sizes available, but the most important factor with these is that the all maduro tobacco used takes FOREVER to burn - I've spent more than 2 1/2 hours on a single 11/18 and still wasn't all that close to finishing it when I set it down.

i'd also warn you against trying the mammoth sizes available with the Puros Indios line. I just posted a review of the 6.7 x 64 piramide in the reviews section and let me spare you the trouble of reading it: Air ball. Total, complete air all.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Damn you, Gary, for posting at the same time as me and using "Nirvana".
> 
> Wanker.


ROFL...now that is funnier than fk. GMTA Don...you know that!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog Rockets said:


> I really like the Camacho Triple Maduro for many hours of enjoyment. There are some petty big sizes available, but the most important factor with these is that the all maduro tobacco used takes FOREVER to burn - I've spent more than 2 1/2 hours on a single 11/18 and still wasn't all that close to finishing it when I set it down.


I thought it was just me smoking slow and savoring it LOL. I had a torp last weekend (6 x 54), and it took me close to 2 hours...I'm usually a somewhat fast smoker.

I wonder if the "Double Happiness" is worth trying?
Double Happiness - Cigars International


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Partagas Lusitania.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

The EL REY Delmundo Rubusto Suprema,, is a can't miss for a big smoker.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Emjaysmash said:


> Partagas Lusitania.


You, sir. . . . hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

OK, the La Flor whore in me has to say this. The LFD Double Ligero churchill especiales with the oscuro wrapper and pigtail cap are my vote for pick of the litter. They burn for 2+ hours, flavor development is really above par for the line, lots of comlexity, and they'll sit you on yer backside. Really superb smoke, and that coming from a guy who's smoked every vitola in the line now. I think this one takes the cake, and is easily one of my favorite cigars.

The DL lancero gets a vote as well. 

Others that come to mind are the Oliva V churchill, and by far the best cigar I've smoked to date, the God of Fire Carlito 2006 churchill. Don't smoke that cigar. You'll compare everything else you smoke to it, and wish they didn't cost so much.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol i've still got a few 10x66's laying around, so... Incoming! (sometime soon, not sure when, but whenever i get to the post office )


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Puros Indios Classic Chief - 18 INCHES LONG!!!

Also:

Flor de Oliva 1066 - 10 x 66

Flor de Oliva 860 - 8 x 60

I've never smoked any of these but they sure are big!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here you go

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol T-Dub, did you ever smoke that monsterous donkey penanay yet?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

eyesack said:


> lol T-Dub, did you ever smoke that monsterous donkey penanay yet?


Nope still got that bad boy. I still have the Monte that I promised I would save until I smoked it. I have to get my nerve up and review that bad boy like I promised. I will do it soon.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lolol dood, I'm serious, don't die doing that. Also, I'll add to the rules that you can have all-day to smoke it and re-lights are OK lol!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ashton VSG Spellbound
Padron 1926 Anniversario #1

I agree re: staying away from the Tatuaje RC 233. The 184 is a better smoke (and will give you close to 3 hrs of smoking time)


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions all -- keep em coming!



Suzza said:


> Puros Indios Classic Chief - 18 INCHES LONG!!!


:scared: wow - that is ridiculous. Thats a morning, afternoon, and evening cigar. 



eyesack said:


> lol i've still got a few 10x66's laying around, so... Incoming! (sometime soon, not sure when, but whenever i get to the post office )


Very cool -- thanks! 10x66? yikers -- that should fit the bill. eep:


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

On July 4th, I smoked a Liberty 2003. It's the largest cigar Ive smoked to date and it's 8x50ish in size. It lasted 2 hours and I nubbed it. Wow...what a great smoke..very nutty. My local B&M has a few left. Think I may get another for Labor Day.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Been loving the MOW x2 coronas as of late. 7.5x 52, 2.5-3 hrs of goodness. Having a Perdomo 1oth anny criollo 7-54 right now its very nice. LFD DL 700 are bad a** also.


----------



## Jeep (Jul 7, 2010)

Holts Factory Select Super Gordo!!! 

JR also had some big ass Hoyo's the other day I picked up but the super gordo is amazing from Holts.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece 9 x 52


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

If you are on a budget, there isn't a bad cigar in this bundle cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-CIDD142&cat=106 . You'll have to copy n paste, and add the w w w.

The Diesel, 5vegas, and Nica are all actually very good.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

gaberox said:


> Been loving the MOW x2 coronas as of late. 7.5x 52, 2.5-3 hrs of goodness. Having a Perdomo 1oth anny criollo 7-54 right now its very nice. LFD DL 700 are bad a** also.


I do love me a LFD.

I'm amassing quite a shopping list. Gonna have to find a way to embezzle funds to avoid the new cigar budget my wife and I agreed to. :happy:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> I do love me a LFD.
> 
> I'm amassing quite a shopping list. Gonna have to find a way to embezzle funds to avoid the new cigar budget my wife and I agreed to. :happy:


I know people who pay their legal fees in cigars :wave:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmmm.... Cohiba Esplendido.

Or, my perennial favorite is the Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Churchill. It is very inexpensive but very good. For what it's worth, it was rated 92 by CA.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I know people who pay their legal fees in cigars :wave:


I have done that too!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Scardinoz said:


> Hmmm.... Cohiba Esplendido.
> 
> Or, my perennial favorite is the Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Churchill. It is very inexpensive but very good. For what it's worth, it was rated 92 by CA.


Big Amen for both of these cigars. The Viejo Maduro Churchill is a diamond in the rough and I bought literally about a 100 of these last summer as well as thru the Spring. Put at least 6 months of rest to them and they smoke as good as any premium out there...well, except for my beloved Espy.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Big Amen for both of these cigars. The Viejo Maduro Churchill is a diamond in the rough and I bought literally about a 100 of these last summer as well as thru the Spring. Put at least 6 months of rest to them and they smoke as good as any premium out there...well, except for my beloved Espy.


Well we need to do a face to face trade for one of those Gary....
I've bought the natural robusto's and the Media Corona Maduro's
and i'm sure by now they have 6 months at least on them...

My favorite PI is the Special Aged Maduro Pyramid.... Flavors of
Chocolate, Salt, leather, and coffee!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Frank Santos sent me a bundle of his "new blend" last week and I am itching to try it but will wait for a few months to let em settle. He also sent me some of the Miami Aliados along with 4 other unbanded cigars. So far I smoked 2 of the unbanded ones and they are quite good...you can certainly tell it has the Reyes taste to it and a bit richer.

I won about 4 auctions of the Pyramids and I'm about ready to uncork one of them. While I have smoked the Naturals I am partial to the Maduros. As soon as the "heat wave" stops and I can get some free time from my part time consulting work we'll have to set up a trade. I'm hoping to get into your neck of the woods to do some consulting work...I should have moved to Alpharetta when we came back here as that was the original plan but now we're stuck here over in bumblephuck Dallas/Acworth where the nearest store is a 15 minute drive. I wanted privacy but not this...we live in a community that is self contained but its more like Gilligans Island without Ginger or Mary Ann.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

whodeeni said:


> My favorite PI is the Special Aged Maduro Pyramid.... Flavors of
> Chocolate, Salt, leather, and coffee!


I keep trying to get my hands on those and never seem to be able to. Where did you get them?



Cigary said:


> Frank Santos sent me a bundle of his "new blend" last week...


New blend? I need to keep my eyes open for that.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

It's funny, over the winter you wanted small sticks... now you're looking for monsters!! 

That Media Noche you gave me is Enormous!!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Magnate said:


> It's funny, over the winter you wanted small sticks... now you're looking for monsters!!
> 
> That Media Noche you gave me is Enormous!!


What can I say. I'm fickle like our weather. :dance:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I wanted privacy but not this...we live in a community that is self contained but its more like Gilligans Island without Ginger or Mary Ann.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you are Gillagan. :heh::dance:


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Scardinoz said:


> I keep trying to get my hands on those and never seem to be able to. Where did you get them?


You can get them from CI, but they are much, much less expensive on C-Bid, to the tune of sometimes less than $2 per stick via quick buy. This auction isn't for the maduro piramides, but it does give you a good idea as to the pricing & popularity. At around $2 per 6.7" x 64 cigar, this is a pretty decent value.

Not my taste, but you really can't go wrong at that price. At the very least they truly are a sight to behold!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Dog Rockets said:


> You can get them from CI, but they are much, much less expensive on C-Bid, to the tune of sometimes less than $2 per stick via quick buy. This auction isn't for the maduro piramides, but it does give you a good idea as to the pricing & popularity. At around $2 per 6.7" x 64 cigar, this is a pretty decent value.
> 
> Not my taste, but you really can't go wrong at that price. At the very least they truly are a sight to behold!


LOL!! I love that Dog Rockets tells you that you can't go wrong with a $2 cigar that weighs in at 6.7 x 64 that he doesn't even like!

ound:

No offence meant, Thomas... Just found the combination funny.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Magnate said:


> LOL!! I love that Dog Rockets tells you that you can't go wrong with a $2 cigar that weighs in at 6.7 x 64 that he doesn't even like!


I picked up the scent of irony there as well but couldn't have summed it up as well as you just did.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ducrider said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you are Gillagan. :heh::dance:


Dont bring a saw with you on that limb...I'm the professor. lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

My favorite huge cigar is the AF Canones Maduro. 

Must tries:

-AB Maxx: The Ego
-Man O' War: Robusto #2
-Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend: Gorilla
-Oliva Serie V: Double Toro
-RP Sun Grown: "60"


----------



## Tarpon140 (Aug 19, 2009)

I smoked an Oliva V Churchill on a road trip to the camping grounds a few days ago. It lasted a little over two hours and burned like a champ. This one is a must have for those extended smoking opportunities.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> My favorite huge cigar is the AF Canones Maduro.
> 
> Must tries:
> 
> ...


I hear ya Jeff...I love those big dark Monsters. I bought a box two years ago and they are sitting like big soldiers in a 20 count humidor I bought for them. Every month I take one out and smoke for at least 2-3 hours...what a taste when these have some rest on them.


----------

